The Battle Over the Hendra Horse Vaccine in Australia - ims
======
jessaustin
It's difficult to fault veterinarians for not treating unvaccinated horses in
locations where hendra is endemic. It's not worth a human life, to provide
palliative care to neglected livestock. It's also not worth getting
prosecuted. Apparently Department of Workplace Health and Safety doesn't want
these animals treated at all.

also please correct the link to:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/anti-
vax...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/07/anti-vaxxers-
horses-hendra/559967/)

It seems perverse for the link to just point to itself like this.

